# Problem with User CP...



## Maestro (Jun 7, 2006)

Does anyone else is experiencing problems with the User CP section of this forum ?

For two days now, when I click on User CP I got a "Page not found" message.


----------



## horseUSA (Jun 7, 2006)

I have no problem with the link in the top menu:
Please check that the url for the link is
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/usercp.php


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 7, 2006)

I too have had no problem.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 7, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Does anyone else is experiencing problems with the User CP section of this forum ?
> 
> For two days now, when I click on User CP I got a "Page not found" message.



That page may have been down and your browser saved the down page and is opening that. Try loading the page then hitting the refresh button.


----------



## Maestro (Jun 8, 2006)

Okay, everything works fine, now... Don't know what happened.


----------

